
Suspended Amazon sellers are being stifled by an email glitch as holidays loom - pseudolus
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/11/07/suspended-amazon-sellers-stifled-by-email-glitch-as-holidays-loom.html
======
remotecool
Good luck getting reinstated when it is working.

I lost a good business a few years back because Amazon refused to respond to
me (aside from automated bots) and sided with a scam artist (that I think now
was a competitor) that complained and kept my item. Even after I bent over
backwards to help them.

Amazon kept almost $50,000 of my money for 3 months and it nearly bankrupted
me.

I learned my lesson: never build a business on a third-party platform.

~~~
ikeboy
Same happened to me on a larger scale and I was forced to take legal action
against the complainant.

The article hints at it, but it's hard to be prepared for the reality that
major brands will file complaints against sellers without a shred of evidence
until you've actually experienced it.

